# LG Optimus L9 P765 Sound issue



## Anirban Dev (May 1, 2013)

Made a recent purchase of this phone through an online store.
While trying to play mp3s, movie files or games, im noticing that the audio levels, even at maximum volume, through the loudspeaker are remarkably low.However, the inbuilt ringtones etc play at perfect volumes.
I have looked through much of the settings etc, and did not find anything which might have been causing this.
When i select the volume level for the "Music,video,games and other media" option though the sounds option screen, the sample audio clip to demonstarte the volume level also sounds fine.
Will appreciate any help from users who have this phone, or are aware of some settings for androis which causes this.


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2013)

go to settings>sound>volume panel style>expanded

when you play song, press volume up and you'll get a big menu type volume panel. increase volume



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GFSVYyM.jpg*i.imgur.com/O5ArSO5.jpg


----------



## Anirban Dev (May 1, 2013)

My device is currently still on ICS , so im assuming the Volume Panel Style screen might be something added by Jelly Bean.
For me , theres Settings>Sound>Volume , where you can adjust ringer, notification media volumes etc.
Media volume there has been set to maximum, so i guess the problem shouldnt be there.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2013)

yah to get that expandable audio panel you need JB.

within game if you press volume up i guess there is no change in volume.


----------



## Anirban Dev (May 4, 2013)

A factory reset sorted it out for me, although in general, the loud speaker audio still ain't that hot. Guess LG had to cut back somewhere to keep it cost-effective.


----------



## dreamchaser (May 6, 2013)

Anirban Dev said:


> A factory reset sorted it out for me, although in general, the loud speaker audio still ain't that hot. Guess LG had to cut back somewhere to keep it cost-effective.


I too updated to jelly bean via OTA (some 260 mb)...i dont have that volume pannel style ..i got the same option as anirban has said above and i got a strange problem with this mobile..though the problem is intermittent it is still an issue...sometimes even when the mobile is switched on with full network and when someone call me it says switched off and @ the sam,e time when i try to make calls it shows dialing and does nothing, though restarting the mobile fix the issue it repeats frequently.....any suggestion please?? thanks in advance



sam said:


> go to settings>sound>volume panel style>expanded
> 
> when you play song, press volume up and you'll get a big menu type volume panel. increase volume
> 
> ...



Infact i just visited the LG service centre...They said there is no such things like volume panel ...


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> I too updated to jelly bean via OTA (some 260 mb)...i dont have that volume pannel style ..i got the same option as anirban has said above and i got a strange problem with this mobile..though the problem is intermittent it is still an issue...sometimes even when the mobile is switched on with full network and when someone call me it says switched off and @ the sam,e time when i try to make calls it shows dialing and does nothing, though restarting the mobile fix the issue it repeats frequently.....any suggestion please?? thanks in advance



do a factory reset first.



dreamchaser said:


> Infact i just visited the LG service centre...They said there is no such things like volume panel ...



ask in the L9 review thread. almost all of them have updated to JB so they can give a more appropriate reply.


----------

